# Canadians aren't built for this!



## zombiesniper (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah !!! 
My Igloo is now just a big puddle  that my sled dogs are using to cool down.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2019)

Comfortable 72 here. It has been a cool July


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like a false reading, Base Borden is currently reporting 34C.  Still too hot for us Canadians.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm trying to convert C to F... 

Whoo! just did, that's hot!! 

Pretend it's F, that'd be nice and cool!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 20, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks like a false reading, Base Borden is currently reporting 34C.  Still too hot for us Canadians.



Nope it's correct. My shop is like a sauna right now.



vintagesnaps said:


> Pretend it's F, that'd be nice and cool!


Ohh. I'll take that.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 20, 2019)

That temperature is hot even by Perth standards.  Do you need your passenger airbag on? lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey, I grew up in the balmy South US, and I have decided my next move will be to Alaska! The kids were in Ketchikan ( SIL is in the US Coast Guard ) and I enjoyed the weather there.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 20, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hey, I grew up in the balmy South US, and I have decided my next move will be to Alaska! The kids were in Ketchikan ( SIL is in the US Coast Guard ) and I enjoyed the weather there.



In July perhaps but not sure about winter.  

Green building in the background is Dolly's house.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2019)

@Ron Evers I remember Dolly's. Were the salmon running when you were there? We were too early for them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 21, 2019)

Those things can be very inaccurate. The heat index hit 113 on a 107 degree day once in Texas and that was the hottest I'd ever seen it. I'm sure it feels pretty hot there, whatever the actual temp. is.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 21, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Ron Evers I remember Dolly's. Were the salmon running when you were there? We were too early for them.



We were there in July & did not see any fish.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 21, 2019)

You're not alone. Miserable last week and brutal on Friday. That triggered numerous thunder storms throughout the evening and into most of Saturday. But.....Woke up to a glorious 62 (F) this morning. Hang in there, it'll break. Took a break from some much needed yard work to post this. It's only 75. Hallelujah!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 21, 2019)

Ya, it's been bad enough this year that explosive range alarm is randomly going off due to the humidity. Makes me glad I don't stand duty watches and have to answer all of the angry phone calls at 3am. lol


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 22, 2019)

It was regularly that hot when I lived in Phoenix. I did all my own yardwork, rode my motorcycle in full leathers, and hiked almost every day after work.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Jimeny crickets! 

We freeze and you great white northerners say suck it up buttercup...


now ya'll melting in 104 heat and you whine.... 


Man... eat some green chili and habaneros along with some piquen then suck it up!!!!  

then slam a beer and have fun!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 22, 2019)

Get used to it . . . another 20 to 30 years and it will be more common.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 22, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> It was regularly that hot when I lived in Phoenix. I did all my own yardwork, rode my motorcycle in full leathers, and hiked almost every day after work.



In 90% humidity?


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 22, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > It was regularly that hot when I lived in Phoenix. I did all my own yardwork, rode my motorcycle in full leathers, and hiked almost every day after work.
> ...



That's the part many of these braggers have never experienced. It's not uncommon to reach 100 (F) here in MN during July and August. Add 90% humidity and that's a whole "nother story. Brutal, is the only word I can use to describe it.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes the bloody humidity sucks the life out of you. I went to visit my brother up in Darwin in December during the build up to the wet season. The humidity was so bad if you even moved a finger you would sweat. At least Perth is hot but dry 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Not to be too punishing here. 


In NM, its a DRY heat! 


But the altitude will take you cold....errrr hot!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 22, 2019)

It was un- hot today, whadd'ya know! Still rainy off and on so not un- humid yet, but it's getting - cool. Cool I say!


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 23, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > It was regularly that hot when I lived in Phoenix. I did all my own yardwork, rode my motorcycle in full leathers, and hiked almost every day after work.
> ...



Yes, hiking the jungles of Cambodia. I sweat so much, my belt would soak through.

Plus, growing up on Long Island made me very familiar with very high humidity during the summers. 

As does my current location in upstate NY where we just had similar conditions for almost a week straight. 

And many are not aware of monsoon season in the Sonoran desert, a full 1/2 the annual rainfall came during the July/August time frame. It would be 110 and humid and then pour down in buckets. Afterwards it would be like a sauna since the ground was already so hot. You could watch the steam rise off the roads and sidewalks.


----------

